# help using japan colors



## CharlieMM (Oct 28, 2011)

I have bought some J. E. Moser Japan Color Powders and it is diffwrent than I was expecting. 
Could some one explain to me how to use the colors in an oil based finish.

Thanks in advance.

CharlieMM


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you contacted Moser? That's where I'd start.
Bill


----------



## CharlieMM (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, I called Moser, Platt River something, and I was then refered to Woodworkers Supply. I then called them and got a guy that was supposed to know all about the powders and I still got no answer. I was told that he would call back. So far no callback. Four days now.

Experimention has resulted in MAYBE a method of use but I would love an experienced users input.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

OK! I'll wade in here. You didn't expand on your problem, so I'll tell ya what I'd do.
Mixing the japaning in a stain can be done by adding to an oil-based solution such as varnish or even a "conditioner" by stirring into the solution until you achieve the color you want. A popsicle stick is a good stir stick and it give ya a tasty treat as well. Use a test piece of wood sanded/preped to the same degree as the piece you're working on.
Are you wiping, brushing, or spraying the finish. By giving us a better idea of your desired result will enable us to help more.
Did you prime the wood with shellac? Is it going to be a paint or stained finish.
Help me help you.
Bill


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Read instructions here.


----------



## CharlieMM (Oct 28, 2011)

OK folks. Thanks for the input. I got a call from woodworkers supply yesterday evening and all is OK! I got the information I needed and have tried a sample. It looks like everything is going to be fine.

To answer Bill's question, I have a base color of dye stain applied with a seal coat of dewaxed schellac. I intend to apply poly with a rag/pad with the black color agent mixed into it so I can control the intensity and hoping to get a uniform color.

All this mess was to get a finish to match the furniture in the office, (which I think is awful) or at least in the family. It's a shame to messup good cherry like that BUT the customer pays well.

Thanks again for the input.

Charlie M


----------

